# External rust pitting



## DJC62 (Nov 29, 2019)

I've started on my 250 gal build and came across some rust pitting on the outside of the tank. I'm really wanting to make this look nice when I'm done so I'd like to fill the pitting with something. Would be too large of an area to weld/grind. Does anyone know of a product that can be applied over the pitted area then sanded/ground prior to painting? It's on the CC around the doors area (have yet to cut them) and would be very noticeable if not filled. Thanks.


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 29, 2019)

Maybe an epoxy like JB Weld? I don't know it it would take the heat though.


----------



## DJC62 (Nov 30, 2019)

The heat is basically why I was asking. I found a couple products,  Lab Metal and Thermosteel that say they are good to something like 1000 degrees but some reviews aren't the best. Was just wondering if anyone here had ever used anything like that and how it worked out.


----------



## mike243 (Nov 30, 2019)

Could it be possible to sand/grind the edges to feather out the bad spots?, another way would be to use a torch and some brass rods to coat the area,  the hard part would be cutting thru it for doors if using a torch, I used a jig saw cutting my tank, thinnest cut I could make with limited resources . Not sure what kind of primer you plan to use but maybe multiple coats possibly . Good luck lot of different ways to go at it


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 30, 2019)

Here's what I was talking about Dave.








						ExtremeHeat
					

J-B Weld™ ExtremeHeat™ is formulated to allow for repairs to iron, steel and metal in high temperature environments (2400°F / 1300°C).




					www.jbweld.com
				




I've never used this product, but I do trust the brand.


----------



## TomCrump (Nov 30, 2019)

My guess is that the expansion and contraction of the metal pretty much eliminates the use of any type of filler product.

As suggested above, sanding and feathering may be you best option.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm not a welder for sure. Keep in mind, I have not seen the area of concern. Just a thought? If all else fails, Cut something decorative the same size of the pitted area and tack weld it over it.


----------



## DJC62 (Nov 30, 2019)

Thanks guys for the ideas. I didn't see the areas when I was looking at the tank prior to purchase, my bad. I will try to grind/sand/etc to remove as much as I can without affecting structural strength of the steel. I think I'll just have to deal with it when I get to that point in my build. Did some googling and found a few things that ;might' work but I don't know. I do like JB Weld products.  Was really disappointing when I turned the tank all the way over and saw that. I could always get another tank for my build I guess before going any further. Might have to go out, turn it over, stare at it for a while as I toss a cold one and see what I think.


----------



## TomCrump (Dec 1, 2019)

Cookers eventually look groady, no matter how well you take care of them.  Surface rust eventually gets them all.

The paint on my new offset's fire box has already started to go, and the smoker was new in September. By watching You Tube vids, it looks like it's not an isolated occurrence, and not specific to any brand.

I suggest that you create a surface for paint to adhere to, and lay down a nice paint job. It will look good and nobody (but you) will notice any imperfection. I would not fill any surface blemish.

Good luck with your project. It sounds like fun.


----------

